# Where to buy Palm oil



## Juba (Oct 10, 2010)

*I went to Walmart and they do not carry Palm oil. Our local grocers do not either.
Where do you buy your palm oil?

and ...
it seems that there are a few types...
what do you use?*

Thanks!
elle


----------



## IrishLass (Oct 10, 2010)

Look for Spectrum Palm Oil/Shortening. It's sold in a 1 lb tub container. It looks like this:

http://www.foodservicedirect.com/produc ... -Pound.htm

My regular grocery store sells it in their 'natural foods' section. It can also be found in healthfood stores and natural food stores like Wholefoods Market and Sprouts and Sunflower Market.

Spectrum's palm also an eco friendly/sustainable source of palm oil.

IrishLass


----------



## BakingNana (Oct 10, 2010)

IrishLass said:
			
		

> Look for Spectrum Palm Oil/Shortening. It's sold in a 1 lb tub container. It looks like this:
> 
> http://www.foodservicedirect.com/produc ... -Pound.htm
> 
> ...



Amen!  Love the stuff.  Homogenized so no stearic worries.  If you have a Whole Foods close or in a near-by town, they'll give a discount if you buy 6.  Can save a few pennies over regular grocery prices that way.  Columbus Foods also has homogenized palm, as well as organic and certified sustainable.  I think their prices are pretty good, even calculating in shipping.


----------



## honor435 (Oct 10, 2010)

I use oils by nature or soapers choice(columbus), I think spectrum is kinda spendy?


----------



## lavenderlori (Oct 10, 2010)

Brambleberry online.


----------



## IrishLass (Oct 11, 2010)

honor435 said:
			
		

> I think spectrum is kinda spendy?



Compared to buying a large amount in bulk, yes, but since I'm assuming Juba (Elle) is new to soaping and would probably want to start out small, it would be more advantageous if she could find a lb of Spectrum locally to try out first before investing in a bulk amount to only find out that palm is not her thing. 

IrishLass


----------



## meadowyck (Oct 11, 2010)

Oils By Nature.com

they are wonderful and have incredible oils/butter....


----------



## rubyslippers (Oct 12, 2010)

lavenderlori said:
			
		

> Brambleberry online.



Me too.


----------



## carebear (Oct 12, 2010)

oils by nature or columbus foods.  both rock.  
prices are generally comparable - and for where I live, shipping is similar.
I like the way OBN packs their stuff better, but they are often out of stock on stuff I want.


----------



## steffm (Oct 13, 2010)

I've only purchased at brambleberry.com.  I want to make a switch to organic/sustainable/fair trade products as much as possible.  The next time I order, it will be from soaperschoice.com.


----------

